
Secure Remote Attestation - lainon
https://eprint.iacr.org/2018/031
======
6d6b73
Four hours and no comments. I guess I'm not the only one who has no clue what
this is about but upvoted it because it sounds important :)

~~~
aberoham
Has to do with running code self-computing a checksum to use as verification
that it hasn't been modified. Prior attacks showed this was possible to defeat
with advanced malware. The published paper discusses using cache timing
verification as a defense.

